# Installing folding doors on concrete, will be carpeted.



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Wood blocks, yes, but use plywood. Naturasl wood tends to split too easily. Probably easier to do after the carpet is installed. Then you know exactly how much clearance is needed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is a high quality bifold door hardware available that mounts to the jamb only---no floor blocks needed--very strong--sorry but I don't recall the brand off hand.

carpet and pad thickness vary a lot---and 1/2" above the carpet is needed---so gap to floor may end up 1" to 1 1/4"---Mike---


----------

